# Lift for Bosch 1613EVS



## vermontdale (Dec 3, 2011)

I am looking for a lift for a Bosch 161EVS. I haven't found any lifts advertised for this router. It is rather old. The diameter of the motor is 3.5".

Can it be fit to one of the newer lifts on the market? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 

Dale


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

vermontdale said:


> I am looking for a lift for a Bosch 161EVS. I haven't found any lifts advertised for this router. It is rather old. The diameter of the motor is 3.5".
> 
> Can it be fit to one of the newer lifts on the market? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the router forum, Dale

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

vermontdale said:


> I am looking for a lift for a Bosch 161EVS. I haven't found any lifts advertised for this router. It is rather old. The diameter of the motor is 3.5".
> 
> Can it be fit to one of the newer lifts on the market? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Dale - Welcome to the forum
The new MLCS motorized lift is sized for the 3.5" motors. I think the Jessum and Kreg lifts have optional "pads" to adapt their lifts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dale

Why not use the one built in the router ?

"The fixed base's advanced bit height adjustment system allows you to conveniently adjust the bit height from above the router table."

OR

http://www.routertechnologies.com/fitpage.htm

====



vermontdale said:


> I am looking for a lift for a Bosch 161EVS. I haven't found any lifts advertised for this router. It is rather old. The diameter of the motor is 3.5".
> 
> Can it be fit to one of the newer lifts on the market? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dale, see the first photo below; that is a Bosch 1613EVS. Is this the router you are asking about? The second photo is a 1617EVS, the third is an old 1601 stuck in a PC base with it's normal base on the right. The 1617 and the 1601 are both 3-1/2" OD. Adapters are available to use these two in lifts.


----------



## vermontdale (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I will do some more research based on your comments. 

This is my first post on this site and I am impressed with the great messages.

Dale


----------



## kincfu (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a 1613 and I did not know it can be adjusted from the table top. I guess I have to read through the operation guide. Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The 1613 can not be adjusted from above the table.


----------



## kincfu (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I am rather new in wood working. Someone suggested using a scissor jack to make router lift. Will it work?

Kin


----------



## Tom King (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm still using one too. I don't think the motor housing is round, but as many times as I have used it, I've never had the motor out of the base.

Putting that 1601 in a PC base is a good idea. I bought two of those routers reconditioned over 20 years ago I think, and those bases were the most impossible to adjust that I've ever seen. Maybe I should offer them cheap to anyone who just wants the motor to put in a lift-but buyers would have to get the motor out of the base. I never used them to amount to anything because you simply cannot fine adjust them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kin, Bosch does not recommend using the 1613 router table mounted. This is to avoid problems.

Tom, putting one of the 1601 - 1604 motors in a PC 690 series plunge base is a good working solution. Here is another idea for you.


----------



## kincfu (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Mike. 

I am new to routing. What kind of possible problem can happen if I mount this specific router to the table? I scan through the manual and it did not provide details.


Kin/Orlando, Florida


----------

